# 2005 Altima wouldn't start this morning



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

I bought my 2005 ALtima brand new. Great car. *Never had a problem.*

Well, this morning, my husband got in to go to the store (it hadn't been driven in a couple of days) and it wouldn't start. It was turning over, but just wouldn't start.

Now, just two weeks ago, I got a new battery because the one I had for only 1 1/2 years went out, and the thing is, ever since we put this new battery in, my engine makes a clunk noise when it first starts. Never did that before.

So my husband says hes going to check the spark plugs and leaves to go to the store. So I get in my car and try to start it. It doesn't start. I try again, it starts! And starts ever since.

This is very worrisome since my husband just got laid off 3 days ago and we don't have the extra money to take it to a mechanic. 

So, does anyone have any idea of what this could be??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the battery is properly sized for the car; the cold cranking amperage rating. Also check the battery cable connectors to make they are tight and that there is no corrosion.


----------



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for the response!

I found that my car has a recall so I'm taking it in today. They said they have to reset my cars computer-not doing this could cause my car to stall. So maybe that could have something to do with it??
No matter what, I'm going to have them check the battery also.


----------



## EmilyD1970 (Feb 21, 2010)

The problem with my car was the chip in my key! Well, my husbands copy.
Because his key was large in his wallet, he broke the back off to make it fit. 
Apparently, the little chip in the back then fell out, and when he tried to take my car to the store, this key basically short circuited my ignition system (I think it has to do with security?)
So Nissan fixed it all up and even reset the cars computer under the recall.
Total cost: $0

So if anyone elses 2005 car is having problems starting, check your keys!


----------



## 83Datsun200sx (Mar 27, 2006)

U had a NATS problem.


----------

